# Retriever people, mark your calendars!



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Events at Lee Kay (Salt Lake City):

January 24, 2015 WHRC/WRRC Judges seminar
January 31, 2015 WHRC Picnic test 
February 21, 2015 NURC/GSLRC Picnic Speed Event 
February 28, 2015 WHRC Picnic test 
March 7, 2015 NURC Picnic field trial 
March 21, 2015 GSLRC Picnic field trial 
March 28 & 29, 2015 Hunt Test/ Handler's Seminar 
April 4, 2015 NURC Picnic field trial 
April 18, 2015 GSLRC Picnic field trial 
April 24-26, 2015 WHRC Licensed field trial and Hunt test 
May 1-3, 2015 WRRC Licensed field trial and Hunt test 
May 8-10, 2015 NURC Licensed field trial 
May 15-17, 2015 GSLRC Licensed field trial 
May 22-25, 2015 WHRC Licensed Hunt test


----------

